# Six Line Wrasse



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Fish's Common Name: Six Line Wrasse

Fish's Scientific Name: Pseudocheilinus hexataenia

Physical Description: an elongated body with six distinctive orange stripes with a blue background running from head to caudal peduncle, the caudal peduncle also has an eye spot on top. Its tail is green, anal and pelvic fins are blue. Its snout is pointed and mouth is fairly small for its body size.
Sexual Dimorphism: none

Spawning: All year long. These fish live in a harem in the wild where the male is the dominate fish over two or a few more females, and they spawn in the water column during an intense display by the male. Spawning has been recorded, but the fry have not survived in captivity.

Minimum and Optimum Tank Size: 30 gallons (114L) min, 50 gallons (189L) or more opt. 

Diet: A carnivore, eats small crustaceans in the wild. They will readily take flake, frozen foods, and small live foods in captivity.

Reef/Invertebrate Predation: Will not hurt corals and may remove pests from the aquarium such as flatworms, and parasitic snails on clams. Ornamental invertebrates generally ignored.

Natural Habitat: among shallow reef and rubble zones 

Tank Zone: All

Max Size: 3”

Distribution: Red Sea, South Africa, Indo-Pacific, and Fiji 

Temperment: Generally not peaceful with con-specifics in the confines of an aquarium, can harass shy fish and other wrasses in smaller aquaria but generally peaceful if added last.

Habits: a generally shy fish that hides among corals in a loose group in the wild. In aquaria, the six line wrasse is best kept singly with a lot of areas for this fish to hide. 

Ideal Water Chemistry: pH: 8.0-8.4, dkH 8-12, Specific Gravity 1.020-1.026 (26.6-35ppt), Temp: 74F-82F (23C-28C) 

Hardiness and Lifespan: Hardiness (1-10, 1 being easy, 10 being hardest): 3 Lifespan: 4-6 years on average.

Sensitivities: quick changes of pH, dkH, specific gravity, and/or temperature.

Photoperiod: 12 hours of daylight 12 hours of night

Activity Peak: Diurnal

Other: These fish are magnificent jumpers, consequently they must have a closed hood. Tend to be timid when first introduced, and more bold as they become established.


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks for the info!:fish:


----------



## Wrasse (Jul 26, 2009)

my wrasse... it has a fat stomach. is that normal? or does that mean its forming eggs?or is it growing?
BTW: I dont have another Wrasse. and its a sixline wrasse. could it have crossbred? :0


----------



## xomcsox (Sep 19, 2009)

Mine jumped out of the tank


----------



## glacapist (Nov 9, 2009)

xomcsox said:


> Mine jumped out of the tank


Good news everyone! I've figured out a way to use two different watch / unwatched overlays so now I can add them to the text-based lists. Update soon!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

^^


----------

